

IOS/Android Programming Contest - ghenne
http://www.nsbasic.com/app/contest/

======
TsTan
hi,i am still trying to creat nsbasic/appstore app. i found it to be a lot of
potential. hopefully, i could creat some animated game before the deadline
ends. i dread learning objective-c to built ios app, or writing the android
app using the native way . nsbasic/appstore open a new door for writing ios
and android app . rdgs TsTan

